# Update on Selling the Heart Horse. Don't have a choice now...



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Some of you may know I recently was being asked to sell my horse Diesel. To a very nice but very newb couple who would be riding under my EX BO and current employer. She is the type that recommends tie downs, handsy riding, and curbs for breaks. 

I told them I would not be selling because I did not want him in that enviornment even though I knew that aside from bad riding practices, he would be in a good home.

I did this because I thought I had a very good lease family. Of course assumptions are a terrible thing to make. I just got a text saying "girls r not riding Diesel. U need 2 pay 4 feed and upkeep but can keep him here" 
Seeing as he's on pasture board, feed and upkeep really isnt that much but considering I'm moving away I don't even know if its worth it. 

I don't know what to do. Paying for a horse that I will be 7000 miles away from doesn't seem like the smartest idea especially if they are not riding him like we planned. 

I feel like I have just made a string of bad decisions with not putting him absolutely first and now I am stuck between a rock and a hard place. 

Someone please give me some sort of input? Anything?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Spastic, when are you leaving?

Is it imperative that you sell him, or would you be willing to give him away to a good home?

If your goal is just to make sure he goes to a good home, start advertising him now. Make sure you do due diligence and check references.

You can't guarantee he'll wind up in good circumstances, but if you do everything in your power to make that happen, his chances are much better than just giving him to the first person that shows up.

I'm sorry. I know you had high hopes for the free lease working out.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Where is Diesel now?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I leave on January 16th so it's the timing that makes this especially difficult. 

I would give him to a free home if I can find one money is the least of my concerns if he goes to someone else.
It's the fact that you can never -guarantee- a good home that has me in hysterics right now.
I'm going to see if maybe someone on my old drill team would take him up though the chances seem slim. 
Ugh. Ranting. I just feel like my heart is being ripped out. This sucks. 


He is currently kept with a friend of my moms. He was on a free lease for her two daughters. Apparently the daughters lost interest or quit riding. I just don't know how feasible it would be for me to pay for his expenses when that far away and I don't want to -think- I can and then get down there and not be able to find a job or something.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

You should send him my way! I'm building a really nice barn and every thing!...... I just wish my parents would agree with that


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hah. I wish you were serious. I'd trust some of the posters on here more than some of the people I got messages from last time I advertised him for free lease. 

I just sent out messages to my drill team, riding instructor, and some girls I trail ride with. Hopefully they can come up with something


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Spastic, your best bet would be through word of mouth by people you trust, and putting flyers up at local tack/feed stores. That way, you'll at least be hitting your target market.

No, you can't 100% guarantee he'll go to a safe, forever home, but if you do the best you can to find him the right owner, that's all you can do and no one can fault you for that.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Hah. I wish you were serious. I'd trust some of the posters on here more than some of the people I got messages from last time I advertised him for free lease.
> 
> I just sent out messages to my drill team, riding instructor, and some girls I trail ride with. Hopefully they can come up with something


I wish I was serious to.  I can't imagen how you feel right now. I used to work for a broker and it killed me every time I had to say good bye. If there in my hands they are their to stay.

GAH! I feel so sad for you right now... ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't think of feed/tack stores. I'll make some up for the one we have here. 
Last time I did a lot of advertising on Craigslist, DreamHorse, equinenow, etc. I got a bunch of wack jobs wanting a barrel horse for their 3 year old daughter or a trail horse for their 6'2 husband. 
I think I'll try your route this time. 

I just don't want to do wrong by him. I hate feeling like I'm letting him down I guess. 
I told my mom about it and she started crying of course (she is part of the reason I feel so bad about selling him, honestly) and said she would try and get together the money to pay for him. But that is not her responsibility and she doesn't have that kind of money.

Hopefully spreading him around through word of mouth will find something and until then I'll just find ways to pay for him from overseas.

ETA: Thanks Sonodor. I never have had problems selling horses in the past, even horses I rode every day. This horse is my only exception though. He's pretty much took me from a equitation-less bareback rider to the rider I am today and I want to make sure he gets what he deserves. It's just hard acknowledging that sometimes someone else has to give that to him other than me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You might also want to consider Chronicle of the Horse. They have a Giveaways section, which is where I found my JJ.

COTH is almost 40,000 members strong, with posters from all over the world. It might be a good resource for you, since the majority of people on there are all experienced horse owners.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a good idea. Thank you. 

I don't know how familiar you are with the posters there, but if I happen to find a good lead would you mind giving me the scoop on the person if you happen to know them? 

I'll type up a post and see post it here in a sec.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure, I know a lot of the posters. Some of them are quite infamous! :wink:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*FREE TO GOOD HOME*

Poco Tri Jet, "Diesel", is a AQHA registered gelding. 12 years old, 15 hands. Been there, done that type of horse. Great around cattle and been ridden in a few team sorting and penning events. I have shown him at a local level at most events including endurance, pleasure, speed, and equitation. I have taken him over jumps up to 2'3 and he has been willing but is still green over them. 

Most recently I rode him with at the Montana State Drill Competition and he really enjoyed it. Has no problems with other horses though he is on the bottom of the pecking order in the field. 

Easy to handle on the ground. Good for farrier, dentist, etc. Prefers a stock type or slant trailer, but will load in my straight 2 horse on about the second try. 
UTD on farrier, worming, shots, etc. 

Child safe but would be happiest with a rider with quiet hands and a bit of confidence as he can get lazy with rank beginners (Is there a better way of saying this?)

Good home is a must. Will require personal and vet references. 

Pictures: 



























-----

So what about something like that?
I'll have to take confo pictures as I cant find any since my computer got wiped.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> You might also want to consider C*hronicle of the Horse. *They have a Giveaways section, which is where I found my JJ.


Isn't it MD-based? I go there when I need to find something specific in MD (like vet or the store).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a nice ad, but don't forget to post where he's located.

I like to see action shots, as do most real riders. Confo shots are nice, but under saddle shots are also very desirable.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's too bad you are too far from us - I could post some local ads, but...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh right. So I would just add Butte, MT and then willing to travel within sw. MT.

I also have a few videos but theyre not the best quality. Some of him in the roundpen in each direction and then of a schooling show we did awhile back. They may be worth adding


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I would say videos available upon request?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah. I could do that. 
I could probably take some more too if need be. 


God, this is horrible. I sot of don't even want to go see him again. I want to just have someone take him and be done with it. I can't deal with loading him up into the trailer and watching him leave. I don't want to say good bye to him. This horse has been my best friend for years, even when I didnt see him more than once a week and now I'm just leaving him to go 7000 miles away .


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Isn't it MD-based? I go there when I need to find something specific in MD (like vet or the store).


Kitten, it _might_ be a Maryland based forum, but there are people from all over the world who post on it.

It's more U.S. east coast than anything else, but the sheer volume of posters makes it bigger than just from where it's based.

Many horses on the Giveaways are from all over the U.S., and other parts of the world.


----------



## rosethorn (May 6, 2010)

I don't know of any by you but when I had to get rid of my boy for a year I gave him to a theraputic riding center. They were great and when I was finacially able they gave him back. Maybe an option!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Kitten, it _might_ be a Maryland based forum, but there are people from all over the world who post on it.
> 
> It's more U.S. east coast than anything else, but the sheer volume of posters makes it bigger than just from where it's based.
> 
> Many horses on the Giveaways are from all over the U.S., and other parts of the world.


Oh, I see... I never went to give-away section there....

SD, I wish you to find the best home ever for him! It's very very very tough to let go the friend.......


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

rosethorn said:


> I don't know of any by you but when I had to get rid of my boy for a year I gave him to a theraputic riding center. They were great and when I was finacially able they gave him back. Maybe an option!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I didnt think of that! That could be a great option!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe if I look outside of my area. I have checked the ones I worked for and neither is looking for horses right now with the winter coming up, but I could check in surrounding areas.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

GAH, if only you didn't live so far away, I'd buy him in a heartbeat, but I can't... good luck selling your beauty =)


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in Montana for those of you reading my location under my avatar. So if anyone knows anyone in or around Montana... (not new zealand)


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh, I'd take him in a heartbeat , but your to far away (even though I've been through Butte a ton of times when I drove truck, Love Montana). OOOHHH a better idea, we could just move out there and then I'd be close LOL. He is gorgeous and would probably be so good with my kids.
Its really hard to believe that in the area you are in it would be so hard to find a home.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Montana is wayyyy too cold for me. 

My biggest problem first time was mentioning he had been a barrel horse. So everyone wanted him as a barrel horse but I honestly don't trust those girls as far as I can throw them.

Then as a beginner horse you get people hauling on his mouth and flopping all over him or growing out of him when they find something more intersting. 


So hopefully listing him as a advanced beginner/intermediate horse for more all around type things will help avoid those types.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

AWWW, he sure would've been perfect for us. Mostly trails, my girls want to do some barrel racing but never have done it before. My hubby just wants a nice all around trail horse. We all have to share 2 horses. 
We were driving the 90/94 corridor this time last winter, from November to June, almost every week and only had one blizzard. But yes its cold. We lived in the UP of Michigan for awhile and the weather is very similar.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

How is he on trails? 
I really don't how we'd get him here, but I could probably take him for a year or so if you really can't find anyone for him... He'd have to come to my camp with me next summer and be fawned all over by young children (such hard work!) but I bet he could handle that... Haha I might not ride him much but he'd be loved and in a good place... 
That's just a thought though...


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Wallaby said:


> How is he on trails?
> I really don't how we'd get him here, but I could probably take him for a year or so if you really can't find anyone for him... He'd have to come to my camp with me next summer and be fawned all over by young children (such hard work!) but I bet he could handle that... Haha I might not ride him much but he'd be loved and in a good place...
> That's just a thought though...


You guys could meet half way???


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He's great on trails for me. I know one of the little kids couldnt get him to go down the road when they tried though. 

I'm not really sure how we would get him there either. and I'm going to be in school for at least the next 5 =/ 
How far away from Butte, MT are you?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

656 miles or, according to Google, 10 hours and 36 minutes.
I don't have a trailer, but I do know people who do have one... I'm not sure they would be willing to make that long of a drive though. Half way might be more reasonable... 
I'd also have to check with the guy I'm boarding with, if this might actually be an option, but if it's meant to be, it'll work out.

Does he need anything special to keep healthy? Shoes? Hard keeper/easy keeper? If he absolutely has to have shoes that might be an issue seeing as how I'm also a college student trying to make ends meet...but if it's meant to be, I'm sure something will work out.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I wish there was a way that I could help you out but I am in PA , so far away and I already have my 2 boys to take care of.
I really hope that you can find someone to give your boy a great home.
I am crossing my fingers that Wallaby and you can work something out!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope you find a great home! I would love to take him in if I were closer!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Dang Spastic, he's a pretty boy. If I was in better financial shape I'd be willing to take him for a couple of years for you. 

I'm brainstorming to think of anyone I know of that'll take good care of him and that needs another horse.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I too would love to take him but I am on the East Coast... although... he could always be shipped out here  I wonder how much it would cost to ship a horse from MT to PA? Hmm... might have to check that out.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I hate how the world works sometimes.

Diesel is my kind of horse. I don't have a horse and I would take him in a heartbeat. He would get a lot of personal attention, but my parents hate my "stupid obsession". 

I hope you find a good home for him Spastic.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll talk to friends and see if anybody is interested! I'm not sure if anybody would be willing to drive to Montana from Az though... Good luck!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I will certainly pass the word. Hes too nice of a horse to go to anyone. Out here he would go for really good money. I am really hoping you find a great temporary home for him!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He's a really easy keeper. I've almost always kept him barefoot and just on grass/alfalfa hay. 

He's never really beens sick, just off due to a bad farrier job but that's about it. 

When those people were looking at buying him, I would have ended up getting about $2000. I know he's worth much more than that because of what a reliable horse he is (and a **** good barrel horse if someone knows how to ride him on them) but I doubt I'd be able to get much more than that for him if I tried to. 

I am so completely stressed out by this. The few places I thought of haven't brought any luck. 

As far as shipping when I brought him out from NJ it was about 1800$ and then when I got a quote to maybe take him back there it was around $2200 :shock:


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

If I wasn't so far away I'd totally snatch him up!! My dad could really use a good gelding for checking cows on.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Gosh that would be perfect for him. He adores being around and working cows.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you just looking for someone to free lease him for a couple of years? Or do you want to sell him?


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

If you were closer I would honestly take her.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

A free lease would be great, but I would sell/give him to a good home.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

yah im located in idaho and that would be along drive? Where is he located at?


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

ladybugsgirl said:


> yah im located in idaho and that would be along drive? Where is he located at?


 The horse is in Butte, MT .. not all that far from ID... at least I don't think so but it all depends on your perception of course! LOL


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Spastic, I don't know if I'm too late but I think the post (the one that you posted here with the intention of posting on the Chronicle forums) should include some of the reason why you are giving him away. If I saw a fantastic horse like him for free I'd think something fishy was going on.

Not to mention, you may get some nice people who would allow you to visit him when/if you came back.

Good luck finding the right place. It may also be a good idea to repost on Craigslist.. I know a lot of crazies reply to ads on there but it could be worth it to deal with those people because you may just find the right person for him.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Good point, Carleen. I posted on COTH but it said it needed to be reviewed by the mods first. If I can edit it. I'll put that in there. 

I'm about 7.5 hours away from Boise.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Spastic, you have unlimited time to edit your posts over on COTH, so no worries.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey there, I am located in WA (about 8 hours from Butte); I actually have family in montana. I'm boarding at a ranch where I'm sure we could find someone to lease him for a few years. I can certainly ask if you'd like and we can go from there. Feel free to PM me!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

So good news is I might have someone willing to let me keep him at their place for awhile. 

Bad part is he would only have one other horse as a buddy. =/ 

Dressage, I'm about to send you a PM!


----------

